# Mouflon sheep?



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been offered some mouflon ewes at what seems to be a good price. Anyone on here have these sheep? If so, what can you tell me about them, in your own experience? Also, what would you expect to pay for unregistered, ewes that gave birth for the first time this spring? Thanks, y'all.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Beautiful, BEAUTIFUL SHEEP! Having said that; how tall are your fences? The first time I saw some Mouflon ewes, they were jumping as high as a man's head, coming into the ring. 

My GF used to raise them. You raise them for the horns. By that, I mean that your market is the canned hunting people. Do you have a hunting club or two near you? The ram's value depends entirely on what his horns look like, and what size.

My GF bottled all of the ewe lambs, just to be able to work with them. Of course, she has 10' chainlink fencing, too.

They are a primitive breed, so not too many problems, or will hide problems until they are near dead. Pretty sheep, though...

10 years or more ago, she sold bottle babies for $250 each.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Judy. I pick up my two ewes on Saturday. Not sure on the hunting club thing. Here is a link to the sheep page on the farm I am buying them from.
Riverplains Farm - Free Range Sheep


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Nice site. Mind telling what you paid for two ewes? Are they bred?


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Believe it or not, only a hundred bucks each. Nope, I had hoped to get them bred but they have no more rams. 
If I can't find a Mouflon ram to breed to I guess I'll be shopping for a hair sheep ram at stud.
Picking them up yesterday was interesting- they bounded and leapt like gazelles. We ended up having to run them into an even smaller area and grab them as they leapt by. I felt like we were in the Savannah!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Ah, yes, the flying Mouflon girls! That's a great price. 

Did you ever tell me how tall your fences are?


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Lol, nope. They're only 4 ft but once the girls come out of the stall we should have the 6ft fence in place. They're in a stall with 8 ft walls while we get to know each other. Unfortunately they lived without much human interaction, the only time they were caught up it was for deworming, pulling lambs and selling off other ewes. Totally skittish but will sneak up and take alfalfa from your hand. I'm not tryin' to make pets of them but I do want them to realize humans can mean good things too.


----------

